# Well gosh that's small.



## 65535 (Jul 28, 2009)

I bought a small air compressor on eBay for a steal a week or so ago, and 2 more today. Part of the package was 3 regulators as well. They use 10-32 ports for air. That's about the average size screw I use and tap for. 

Blew my mind, I never knew they had fittings and threads so small on pneumatic equipment.

The compressors are 12VDC ASF Thomas 46W air compressors. Got them for under $15 a piece, found the 24V model on eBay at about $150.

End of surprise/glee.

Here's my stuff I have to play around with.
The large air reservoir (supposedly leaking, but was airtight when dunked with 100psi air fill) is roughly 3"x28"
The grand total of all the stuff you see, and a couple fo bags of a total of over 150-200 fittings (~70 of which are priced at $300) and (over 70 of another at $3.50 a piece)
Cost me about $220.

I'm just a little too happy about how well I made out in the deal.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 28, 2009)

I think that thread is what Badger airbrushes use.

EDIT: nope, Badgers use 5x.5 metric threads.


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 28, 2009)

10-32 ports are common on dental compressors, and allow attaching a hose barb fitting for 1/16" hose - pretty small stuff


----------



## 65535 (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed it is, I thought it was a screw thread.


----------



## wquiles (Jul 29, 2009)

65535 said:


> I bought a small air compressor on eBay for a steal a week or so ago, and 2 more today. Part of the package was 3 regulators as well. They use 10-32 ports for air. That's about the average size screw I use and tap for.
> 
> Blew my mind, I never knew they had fittings and threads so small on pneumatic equipment.
> 
> ...



What are you going to be using them for?


----------



## StrikerDown (Jul 29, 2009)

For that price, if they can make at least 30 psi, they would be good for an emergency tire inflater. 12V cig lighter adapter, and tire chuck on the hose.


----------



## 65535 (Jul 30, 2009)

I got them on a whim for the price. They are very useful compressors.

46W 12VDC motor.

Restart pressure < 0.6 Bar (8.5psi)
Continuous pressure 100% duty cycle 1.2 Bar (17psi)
Maximum pressure reduced duty cycle 9.25 Bar (130psi)

Produce about .5cfm open flow per unit. I have the pressure/volume curves.

For $15 a piece on normally $150 compressors brand new. Well I just couldn't help myself.

For a total of about $90 USD I scored 3 pumps, 3 10-32 port filter/regulators, 1 5 port 1/8" smc solenoid valve, 1 pneutronics 10-32 port low flow solenoid valve, bunch of random fittings and small lengths of mostly polyurethane tubing.

Some of the stuff will go into doing air props for Halloween as my GF LOVES Halloween and I like it quite a bit. The pumps themselves might be used for aeration or as an emergency inflator for the car.

What I want to do is get a small air tank around .25 gallons or less a pressure switch and a few other things and turn the 3 pumps into a small portable compressor for light duty stuff, which could also be used for a nearly silent compressor for Halloween, even though I have the 5.8CFM Craftsman compressor.

All and all, it fits my tinkering habits quite nicely.


----------



## PEU (Jul 30, 2009)

look nice, linky?


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 30, 2009)

> All and all, it fits my tinkering habits quite nicely.


Don't ever get started with VFD conversions, which go on for a long time


----------



## wquiles (Jul 30, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Don't ever get started with VFD conversions, which go on for a long time



Tell me about it. I am soon starting my first of two VFD conversions - knee mill goes first ...


----------



## 65535 (Aug 1, 2009)

Pics and stuff added. Made a trip to a local pneumatics supply house.


----------

